
Ask HN: What book do you recommend to learn business basics? - cgb223
I&#x27;m looking for a book that will teach me the basics of business, i.e. finance, accounting, sales, marketing, ops, etc<p>Something with material similar to what an MBA would cover<p>My goal is to learn more about the business side of tech to become a better employee and advance my career<p>What do you recommend?
======
just_myles
"The hard thing about hard things: Building a business when there are no easy
answers." by Ben Horowitz.

Great book that goes into great detail on the highs and lows of starting a
business and how to run it. Pretty much cemented the idea that I will never
start a business.

Link below: [https://www.amazon.com/Hard-Thing-About-Things-
Building/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Hard-Thing-About-Things-
Building/dp/0062273205/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1544650227&sr=8-1&keywords=the+hard+thing+about+hard+things+by+ben+horowitz)

